# iPod Integration w/ '05 Frontier w/ RF Package



## brain (Jun 29, 2005)

Tomorrow afternoon, I am picking up my brand new '05 Frontier LE Crew Cab with the Rockford Fosgate package. Very excited! 

Anyway, does anyone have any ideas on how to integrate a 4th gen iPod (click wheel) to the integrated stereo? I have done some searches on the web, but have not come up with anything useful.


----------



## toxicity883 (Jun 22, 2005)

it can be done but its pretty expensive from what ive heard the easy way would be to get an FM transmitter thats what ive got


----------



## brain (Jun 29, 2005)

I have the Griffin iTrip, but I'm not too fond of it. I had tape adapter for my old car. Then I had a Belkin charger that the tape adapter plugged into and the only wire going to the iPod was the charger. It boosted the signal and did a pretty good job. I was kind of fond of it.

I have searched around for some good radio stations for the transmitter, but I have not been able to find many that produce a good, clear signal. I live in Columbus, OH, and it seems like even though none of them actually come in, you get a stereo signal at least on about every other frequency. I was amazed when I started looking for a free frequency. Plus, when you are traveling outside of your area, you constantly have other radio stations coming into range that stomp on your signal. 

Where do you live? I imagine that i will use a combination of MP3 discs and the FM transmitter until a better solution comes along, but I was just curious if anyone knew of anything.

Speaking of curiosity, what have you heard as the possible solution, and how expensive are we talking?


----------



## typerr (Jul 10, 2005)

brain said:


> Tomorrow afternoon, I am picking up my brand new '05 Frontier LE Crew Cab with the Rockford Fosgate package. Very excited!
> 
> Anyway, does anyone have any ideas on how to integrate a 4th gen iPod (click wheel) to the integrated stereo? I have done some searches on the web, but have not come up with anything useful.


I don't think any of the RF solutions work particularly well. I replaced my stock radio with an Alpine deck that accepts their Ipod interface module. The sound is fantastic but I spent close to $400. Considering that I plan to have this truck for a long time, its worth it.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

I picked up the Monser iCarPlay, and have the same problem, every station they have available either already has someone broadcasting on that frequency or these's significant bleed over from an adjoining station. The nerd at Best Buy said it was currently the best on the market, but I'm still pretty disappointed. My daughter's Civic has an AUX input built right into the factory stereo that accepts the iPod, with they all did that! In the mean time, download JHymn and convert your iPod tunes to MP3, burn a CD and enjoy, that's what I did!


----------



## brain (Jun 29, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> I picked up the Monser iCarPlay, and have the same problem, every station they have available either already has someone broadcasting on that frequency or these's significant bleed over from an adjoining station.


If I'm not mistaken, the Monster only gives you 6 or 8 choices, doesn't it? 

I started typing up a paragraph and realized that I should probably just list all of the iTrip's pros and cons. It is a love/hate relationship.


PROS:
- It is an FM transmitter
- Runs off the battery, so you don't need a separate power source. For longer trips, you only need your iPod charger. Otherwise, just click it on top of the iPod and go.
- Gives you the full range of FM stations to choose from, as opposed to 6 or 8.
- $35 - $40.

CONS:
- It is an FM transmitter
- Have to abandon what you are playing to change the station. This especially stinks if you are shuffling your music. Since you are starting over, it doesn't matter what has and has not already played, it's playing again. 
- Occasionally does not take the station change. Pretty rare, but I have seen it. (Makes you very mad!)


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Monster actually makes two models, the one at Best Buy (which I purchased) only had 8 preset channels, in the area where I live, 7 of the 8 had pretty clear reception of radio stations, and the one channel that didn't had bleed over from an adjoining station that had a strong signal. I returned it yesterday!

Circuit City carries a different model of the Monster iCarPlay that appears to allow you to choose from the entire FM spectrum. I say this because it appears to have an LED Frequency disply as opposed to the 8 preset channels on the model I had. It's $10.00 more, but I haven't convinced myself it's worth the money.

As I mentioned previously, I used JHymn to convert the M4P and M4A iTunes files to MP3 then burned them to a coupls CDs. It's not as convenient as being able to choose by genere or artist or album like on the iPod, but all the songs are there and the sound is excellent, with no fuzz or static from interferring stations!


----------



## prpodium (Sep 12, 2005)

any new solutions to this problem???

i really hate having a FM transmitter... why couldnt they put an aux. jack like on the 2006 Titans????


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

You can use an aux input adapter with the R/F head unit. PIE makes one. It's about $80-$100 or so, but the difference in signal quality compared to an FM modulator is HUGE!


----------



## prpodium (Sep 12, 2005)

msubullyfan said:


> You can use an aux input adapter with the R/F head unit. PIE makes one. It's about $80-$100 or so, but the difference in signal quality compared to an FM modulator is HUGE!


dont have a R/F head unit... BUT i would buy one and install it with the aux. input adapter if its possible... i like keeping the factory look 
how hard would this modification be???

thanks


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

prpodium said:


> dont have a R/F head unit... BUT i would buy one and install it with the aux. input adapter if its possible... i like keeping the factory look
> how hard would this modification be???
> 
> thanks


You'll probably spend about $350-$400 for the head unit on eBay (dealer charges $800+) and another $100 for the cables and the PIE adapter that you'll have to connect to the head unit. The installation is plug-and-play. You just remove the trim from around the head unit, remove the screws holding the head unit in place, unplug the harness on the old head unit, install the new head unit/PIE adapter, and put the dash back together. Then, run the cord for the iPod somewere along the center console trim and route it to wherever you want the iPod.

By the way -- the '05 Pathfinder Bose head unit is the same as the Frontier/Xterra R/F head unit. Older models will also work, but they'll most likely have green lights that will clash with the amber lights everywhere else on the instrument panel. 

The exception is the head unit from the Z, which has amber lights. However, I'm not sure if the trim will match up with the Frontier panel. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## brain (Jun 29, 2005)

prpodium said:


> dont have a R/F head unit... BUT i would buy one and install it with the aux. input adapter if its possible... i like keeping the factory look
> how hard would this modification be???
> 
> thanks


One other option might be the Harmon-Kardon iPod integrator kit. It runs $199

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-c1tj7FhPiGy/cgi-bin/prodview.asp?I=108DP1US

It comes with the brain, an LCD and a little control knob, and it hooks into the stereo through either an aux. input or the RF modulator. We would use the latter.

I'm not sure if it would work or not, but I would think you could just leave off the LCD and crontrol knob. Then you only have an iPod cable coming out of the stereo, and you simply control it directly from the iPod. I have not tried this, and I don't know of anyone who has. Sorry for the lack of any definite solution, but it's just a thought. I'm sure you could either call Crutchfield or Harmon-Kardon and ask.


----------



## chrdog (Sep 26, 2005)

i dont understand why its not universal by now with new cars/trucks. mp3 players are everywhere! i mean how hard is it to add an extra set of RCA jacks to the front at the factory. or better yet, have them route the input wire under the floor carpet and end up in a special holding mold in the center console!!

i thikn im in the wrong business :thumbup: :hal:


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

pxni and pac make ones that work perfectly, in any of the cd changer stereos ... RF package or the upgrade nismo audio, etc...

i have one and it works perfectly...


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

brain said:


> One other option might be the Harmon-Kardon iPod integrator kit. It runs $199
> 
> http://www.crutchfield.com/S-c1tj7FhPiGy/cgi-bin/prodview.asp?I=108DP1US
> 
> ...



rf modulation sucks, and the lcd and knob are what costs so much...


----------



## senate417 (Oct 10, 2005)

best buy is the DLO Transpod... go to DLO.com they have the new one in black, silver and white. Its a dock that plugs right into a 12v outlet in you car and it has 0 static what so ever. Goes for about $100 but its well worth it. It has a choice of any frequency you want. In my opnion this is the best one out there.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

senate417 said:


> best buy is the DLO Transpod... go to DLO.com they have the new one in black, silver and white. Its a dock that plugs right into a 12v outlet in you car and it has 0 static what so ever. Goes for about $100 but its well worth it. It has a choice of any frequency you want. In my opnion this is the best one out there.


but for 80 you can direct wire in...


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

avenger said:


> but for 80 you can direct wire in...


Only if you have the CD changer.


----------



## caffeind (Nov 3, 2005)

I just picked up an 06 pathy with bose and navigation. Is there a way to hack into the rear dvd input to connect my ipod?


----------



## wensk (Oct 30, 2005)

brain said:


> I have the Griffin iTrip, but I'm not too fond of it. I had tape adapter for my old car. Then I had a Belkin charger that the tape adapter plugged into and the only wire going to the iPod was the charger. It boosted the signal and did a pretty good job. I was kind of fond of it.


You post is timely. I too have the iTrip and have not been really fond of it either. It was cheap and I was going to Europe and needed an alternative if there was no cassette in the vehicle. I use the cassette adapter in my Audi. Yesterday I bought the Griffin RoadTrip and think it is a fairly inexpensive alternative to hardwiring. They seem to have really improved on the signal strength. I haven't had much time with it but in the time I did have, it actually overrode some local broadcasting. Here is a picture of it in the vehicle...it plugs into the convenience outlet next to the heater controls and is very accessible. Its not exactly cheap at $90 but I'm happy with it.


----------



## FrontierJourney (Nov 21, 2005)

*Temp solution for 06' Frontier KC*

Well, while deciding which head unit to purchase (really want one with a front-panel AUX input), the below pictured solution works great with my nano. It's a $15 FM modulator from a seller on eBay that actually works great (7 frequencies to choose from). I use 107.3FM in my area since there are no stations at all that broadcast around it. The FM mod I bought transmits very clear stereo from my nano to the stock CD head unit in my 2006 Frontier, and I hid the cord under the console. The actual FM mod is hid in the console where it's plugged into the cig. charger (switched) that is in there. I then just routed the 4-foot cord out of the side of the console, under the console itself, then popped it back out right where those little pockets are in the center console on the driver's side. I can't believe the nano fits there perfectly (see pic) - like it was made for it! I have the Belkin Caribiner case on it in the pic, which buffers it in that little pocket and it sits nice and taught. It looks really cool, is very accessible since it is on the driver's side, and my friends thought it was a stock option or something.

I am real happy with this rather cheap ($15) setup. I'm just glad I have a non-used FM freq. that works real well.

For Frontier/Xterra/PF owners, this is a great solution that is uber-cheap.


----------



## ipod (Jun 11, 2006)

i just did this in my 04 fronty. i bought a new head unit that has an auxiliary input from crutchfield, and it came with a dash kit to install it, and the wiring harnesses to connect the new head unit to the factory wiring. if your aftermarket head unit has front panel aux input, then u need a male to male miniplug cable. if it doesnt have front panel aux in, chances are it has two rca inputs in the back. what u will need then is a male miniplug to male rca cable. it may sound complicated, but its not.


----------

